# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  diy co2 tube

## Cardinal Tetra

where do i connect my co2 tube to? i stuck it next to my filter (powerhead). do you think it would make the co2 diffuse properly?

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

where do i connect my co2 tube to? i stuck it next to my filter (powerhead). do you think it would make the co2 diffuse properly?

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

where do i connect my co2 tube to? i stuck it next to my filter (powerhead). do you think it would make the co2 diffuse properly?

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

where do i connect my co2 tube to? i stuck it next to my filter (powerhead). do you think it would make the co2 diffuse properly?

----------


## DEA

actually, you should think more about getting a proper reactor because with diy co2 you don't have much to waste
connect it to the reactor, and then connect the reactor to the filter output (or powerhead output)

----------

